

Ask HN: How Do I Turn Off "This page has insecure content" in Chrome? - helios410

Hey everyone,<p>I have Googled this, but fail to come up with an exact answer on how to turn off the pop-up bar warning about visiting insecure pages in Google Chrome.<p>I am on OS X 10.7<p>Can anyone give me step-by-step instructions on how to turn this annoyance off from Terminal?<p>Thanks!
======
agl
\--allow-running-insecure-content on the command line.

Although it would be far more useful to fix the site in question. For the
stable channel I think we only have it on for google.com so, are, you hitting
mixed-scripting on Google sites?

If so, maybe you should report that:
<https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=81637>

[http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2011/06/trying-
to-e...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2011/06/trying-to-end-mixed-
scripting.html)

------
bdfh42
Not wishing to seem rude but this is not a forum for technical questions. You
should post on something like <http://stackoverflow.com/>

